# Implantation failure. Good article



## Minou (Jul 21, 2016)

Came across this article for possible implantation failures and thought would share. Hope it's useful:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4227974/


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

thanks for sharing, very informative


----------

